# Kenrockwell comments on Canon 6d



## lordsn (Jan 18, 2013)

Kenrockwell hails Canon 6d compared to Nikon d600 and Canon 5d mark III. What do you guys have to say about this?


----------



## RS2021 (Jan 18, 2013)

Nothing. He's a carnival clown.


----------



## wickidwombat (Jan 18, 2013)

it makes me feel inadequate to only have a 5Dmk3 and especially since i'm going to go buy another 5Dmk3 today too


----------



## beansauce (Jan 18, 2013)

That review almost swayed me, but I went with the 5D2 anyways for build quality, ergonomics, and size. The 6D is too small


----------



## Hobby Shooter (Jan 18, 2013)

I enjoy reading his no frills reviews. He's very clear on what he likes and what he thinks is important. Good stuff. This is an interesting review I think. If hadn't bought the 5D3 before the 6D came out, I would probably have gone with the 6D today.


----------



## infared (Jan 18, 2013)

I always learn something from Ken's reviews...I would be lying if I said that I did not...but he is still a Canon Kiss-Ass, and a hoser. ;D. (Ken uses no tact...so I won't use any either).
...oh...and I still prefer my 5DIII. Duh.


----------



## Magnardo (Jan 18, 2013)

Ken Rockwell always exaggerates one way or the other.
His advice and reviews are unreliable and he often contradicts himself.

He knows near nothing about Canon lenses,.....and often reviews lenses based on reading specs alone.
Read his review of 85 1.2,...one of the best lenses ever made by anyone. It is funny in its ignorance.
The review of 100 2.8 is Macro is just as clueless.
He just recently reviewed the 35 1.4,...... which is and has been and should have been a must,.... for any wanna be reviewer of photographic equipment.
For Canon reviews I trust The Digital Picture with no problem, any day, ahead of Rockwell.

For example to say repeatedly that the best thing is to buy a camera when they are first announced,.... is nothing else but stupid advice.
Whenever I did that, I had nothing but problems with the camera,.....and then the price drops in a few months by 30% and that makes you fell like a loser.
He keeps crying that he does not get paid by camera manufacturers but it makes you wonder when he gives advice like that,.... that plays into selling tactics.
I never met a crooked person that ever claimed they were crooked,.....just the opposite,....they were always screaming loud and clear they were innocent and honest. Not saying this is necessarily the case with him but it would not be surprising in an age where everyone gets their own,.... that Rockwell's integrity is not what he advertises.
For a guy begging for donations,...He seems to have a Mercedes and a Porsche Cayenne ,....and recently he just bought (according to him),... D800e, D600, Canon 5DMArk III, Canon 6D, Canon 35 1.4...Why would anyone want to own all these at the same time?!
His claim that he always goes the cheapest rout is hilarious.

Lastly,... his abundant pictures of his family are awful, weak pictures, that display no creativity whatsoever,...plain and filled with expected angles of view, where everything looks flat and uninteresting.

He must be a guru for people that need a guru,.... because they cannot think for themselves,.... and need someone to tell them this and that,.... and don't mind being abused or like to be called idiots.
No wonder people with rebels and g15s love him.

His website has some interesting advice but it is not ,by any means,.....the ultimate authority ,.... when I want objectivity and unbiased advice.


----------



## infared (Jan 18, 2013)

Why....Magnardo.......you make Ken sound like a sociopath.... :


----------



## Hobby Shooter (Jan 18, 2013)

infared said:


> I always learn something from Ken's reviews...I would be lying if I said that I did not...but he is still a Canon Kiss-Ass, and a hoser. ;D. (Ken uses no tact...so I won't use any either).
> ...oh...and I still prefer my 5DIII.


  Good response. I actually do prefer my 5D3 also, but had I had both available at purchase I would have likely gone with the 6D. Or maybe not, don't know actually.


----------



## Hobby Shooter (Jan 18, 2013)

infared said:


> Why....Magnardo.......you make Ken sound like a sociopath.... :


Ha, I was about to ask the same. With all those strong emotions, Magnardo still seems to read all of Ken's reviews, funny that 8)


----------



## Magnardo (Jan 18, 2013)

No not really anymore,...I did for a while,....People at Calumet always used his name as reference when talking about equipment,....obviously I was curious to see who he was and what he had to say.
Not gonna lie,... I read most of his stuff,....some of it was good and I liked it,.... but for a person extra full of himself,.... he makes mistakes in consistency and takes lots of bad pictures.
I try to look elsewhere for inspiration now days.

As soon as I upgraded from my Rebel I had no more need for biased reviews of equipment I could not afford.
I have Canon 5D MArk III,Canon 7D,.... 85 f1.2,35 f1.4,135 f2.0, 40 f2.8, 24-105 f4. 580 ex ii
I don't need anyone to tell me they are great.

Have not read the 6D review.
Canon 6d has a single SD memory card slot which is ridiculous and proves lack of respect from Canon.
When you try to protect your market by intentionally limiting your product when the cost for a more complete offering it would have been minimal,....buddy,...I am not interested. You have just successfully limited yourself. No need to worry about my money changing pockets.
Old 7D has compact flash.

Rockwell Sociopath?! No!
Just a guy trying to make an almost honest buck preying on the weak and the confused.


----------



## verysimplejason (Jan 18, 2013)

infared said:


> I always learn something from Ken's reviews...I would be lying if I said that I did not...but he is still a Canon Kiss-Ass, and a hoser. ;D. (Ken uses no tact...so I won't use any either).
> ...oh...and I still prefer my 5DIII. Duh.



Hmmm... some says he's a Nikon Kiss-Ass. Now he wants a 5D3 more than D800, suddenly a Canon Kiss-Ass? Well, agreed, he's well-opinionated but I really appreciate his views on things. Most of the time I can agree with him especially when it comes to categorizing pixel peepers.  Regarding 6D, I think he has valid points and even admitted 5D3 still a lot better and a more flexible camera than 6D. It's just that you can't really ignore 6D's price vs 5D3. Maybe, after 6 months, 6D's price will be lower thus really fulfilling its purpose as an entry-level FF camera. (P.S. I don't care about what's entry level or not. This term is just for pixel peepers. As long as it can produce the pictures I wanted.)


----------



## Magnardo (Jan 18, 2013)

I bought 5d MArk III from Amazon with 6% back from starting price of 2950 and a free 350 Lower-pro bag.
That makes it 555 difference from 6d.
Improved aluminum chasis ,.....Extra Compact flash slot,....extra focusing points,....alone make it worth it.

But then again,....I don't have "big american hands",.... so strong,....that cannot hold a few extra ounces of weight.


----------



## BL (Jan 18, 2013)

gotta hand it to him though. all this controversy is exactly how i think he makes all his money and drives so much traffic to his site.

threads that pop up like this every other month tells me he knows exactly what he's doing


----------



## docholliday (Jan 18, 2013)

Absolutely nothing...he's a clown, but not a carnival clown - more like a marketing kiss-ass clown. And, clueless too - spends more time writing [bad] articles and reviews instead of shooting.

And, a person who advocates shooting spraying-and-praying 500 shots in JPG is the way to go because those who "play around" with 100 RAW files " because they like to tweak" is definitely a moron. 50% is the shooting, the other is the darkroom/post work.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jan 18, 2013)

Magnardo said:


> Ken Rockwell always exaggerates one way or the other.
> His advice and reviews are unreliable and he often contradicts himself.
> 
> He knows near nothing about Canon lenses,.....and often reviews lenses based on reading specs alone.
> ...


Well, well, well look who is exaggerating here!


----------



## EchoLocation (Jan 18, 2013)

Magnardo said:


> Rockwell Sociopath?! No!
> Just a guy trying to make an almost honest buck preying on the weak and the confused.


why do people hate Ken Rockwell so much. 
Who cares?
His advice isn't the best, but he is fairly consistent overall. I like having one place, with one person who reviews everything from the same perspective. When i'm bored, or need some general info about a different lens or a quick place to find out some specs and a general review, it's a good resource to have. His downloadable PDF guide to the Nikon D700(and AF) is awesome. I have it on my Kindle and read the whole thing. I've never bought or sold anything based on his reviews and have never used one of his links to buy anything. I don't see how he is preying on anybody. I honestly don't really like him, but I have zero reason to be angry or passionate about anything he's done.


----------



## serendipidy (Jan 18, 2013)

Hobby Shooter said:


> I enjoy reading his no frills reviews. He's very clear on what he likes and what he thinks is important. Good stuff. This is an interesting review I think.



+1
Cut the guy some slack. He's just trying to make a living like everyone else. At least he's not some wall street crook making billions while sending the nation into recession with mortgage fraud. Sure, he's opinionated (like most of us) and whether he's wrong or not, he occasionally makes some interesting points and causes one to think. If you really dislike his website, you don't have to read it


----------



## Hobby Shooter (Jan 18, 2013)

serendipidy said:


> Hobby Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > I enjoy reading his no frills reviews. He's very clear on what he likes and what he thinks is important. Good stuff. This is an interesting review I think.
> ...


and I like the fact that he calls my camera the best DSLR int he world, it makes me feel good and happy and like I'm smart to buy it  Sooner or later I might even start to take pictures with it :


----------



## serendipidy (Jan 18, 2013)

LOL ;D


----------



## Hobby Shooter (Jan 18, 2013)

Magnardo said:


> No not really anymore,...I did for a while,....People at Calumet always used his name as reference when talking about equipment,....obviously I was curious to see who he was and what he had to say.
> Not gonna lie,... I read most of his stuff,....some of it was good and I liked it,.... but for a person extra full of himself,.... he makes mistakes in consistency and takes lots of bad pictures.
> I try to look elsewhere for inspiration now days.
> 
> ...


I'm neither weak nor confused and I learn from his site and from other places like this. I read what he says, but it (like what everybody else says) needs a little bit of post processing to make sense. Everybody has an agenda, his is much clearer than many other's so in that way he's easier to interpret.

Oh, about the 6D and the single memory card. That only goes to show that Canon's product positioning worked. You had some demands and chose the 5D3 over the 6D. Just like Ken says, he also prefers the 5D3 over the 6D thanks to the extra little features.


----------



## Chosenbydestiny (Jan 18, 2013)

Whether you like him or not, you're putting his name out there. And by doing so, sparking curiosity as to why he may be the marketing clown or source of basic information and product reviewer that he is. I think it's good to have him out on the internet, because people who are just starting out need that info. Actual professionals act like they don't need him. In reality, we do, like these forums, an alternative source of information to the better information that you can easily get from simply buying the camera gear that suits all your needs and going out to shoot with it. Because of that, no one really needs to know when a new product is coming out. We're here because of curiosity. If it's out, it's out. If you need it, you get it now. We all know how it works; Something new gets released, some get buyer's remorse, but in the end we're still all relieved because there's always a price premium and stage of real world testing to new products and most of us buy it long after release anyway. Most people who already have good gear seem to only post here to justify their purchases because it's either all they have and/or used or couldn't use the alternative products correctly or just absolutely could not fit their needs. Some are here to see if Canon is doing well, some are trolls, some are just plain bored. As for people like Ken Rockwell, he helps to feed the basics to the masses to regulate the flow of information to separate the pros from the amateurs and enthusiasts. What I do see as shameful, (And of course, I'm aware that I say this in hypocrisy) that we waste time talking about Ken being a clown and fail to show respect for someone who is doing something pretty much none of us have done and by whining about his opinions you're just making him more famous. We all know he's a horrible photographer, but compared to who? He just needs to prove his point with his photographs, not submit them for awards or sell them. He probably wouldn't be focused on his job as a reviewer of many products if he was making good money with his photographs, I'm sure all of his energy would be in photography and we'd rarely see anything posted by him. That's just how it works, it's a compromise just like everything else. I see the same with the DXO worshipping gearheads, people pledge their lives to scientific tests but in reality they don't have a creative bone in their body. Ken just got even more famous because of this thread =P It's like they say, haters are gonna hate =P Don't hate the player, hate the game.


----------



## serendipidy (Jan 18, 2013)

Chosenbydestiny..."I think it's good to have him out on the internet, because people who are just starting out need that info."

When I first started out in digital photography several years ago and was trying to learn, I enjoyed reading Ken's site among others and learned some basics. Now I've moved on and spend time on this site 8)


----------



## Magnardo (Jan 18, 2013)

Nobody is hating no one,.....but do not tell me Elvis Costello is Elvis Presley.
That's all.

And,.... it takes the same amount of clicks to make a bad picture as it takes to make a good one.
And,.... a click lasts about the same.
And,he is bad compared to,....anybody that is not as bad as him,.....and also compared to anyone who sees the world as not being a boring place filled with boring people that believe in the uniqueness of mediocrity.


----------



## tomscott (Jan 18, 2013)

Wow Ken has changed his tune....


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jan 18, 2013)

Magnardo said:


> Nobody is hating no one,.....


Your lengthy rant about Ken Rockwell was not love either.


Magnardo said:


> Nobody is hating no one,.....but do not tell me Elvis Costello is Elvis Presley.
> That's all.
> 
> And,.... it takes the same amount of clicks to make a bad picture as it takes to make a good one.
> ...


No one said he was Elvis Presley ... it was all your assumption


Magnardo said:


> And,.... it takes the same amount of clicks to make a bad picture as it takes to make a good one.


That's correct! ... in the same fashion, 6D can take some amazing picture in the right hands ... great photographers made outstanding photos with cameras that were made 100 years ago i.e. much before you and I were born. I am sure 6D (in the right hands) can make just as a good picture than any of those greats. Which goes to tell you that the problem is not in 6D but in the hands holding it.


Magnardo said:


> And,he is bad


It is ok not to like someones review about a product or call a photo bad ... but calling a person bad is not done, coz Ken Rockwell is not a bad guy ... like someone said he is just making his living without hurting anyone.


Magnardo said:


> .....and also compared to anyone who sees the world as not being a boring place filled with boring people that believe in uniqueness of mediocrity.


HUH ???


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Jan 18, 2013)

Magnardo said:


> No wonder people with rebels and g15s love him.



What does that even mean? Plenty of fools with the semi-pro cameras like the 5D3. 
More cash and even a better camera doesn't make you a better photographer, or even less gullible or easily influenced.

Lots of folk doing very accomplished work on the cheaper cameras.

I don't rate Ken's reviews at all, and the points you make are mostly fair, but to sleight folk because they aren't part of the 5D3 club reveals it's own, worse kind of ignorance.


----------



## Magnardo (Jan 18, 2013)

So basically if don't love a person you have to hate them?!
Funny.
You need a grey card.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jan 18, 2013)

Magnardo said:


> Rienzphotoz said:
> 
> 
> > Magnardo said:
> ...


----------



## Hobby Shooter (Jan 18, 2013)

paul13walnut5 said:


> Magnardo said:
> 
> 
> > No wonder people with rebels and g15s love him.
> ...


Well said as usual from you Paul. 

We have lots of cameras in the house, my daughters are playing around both shooting video and pictures and then my own futile attempts to take good pictures of course. Some people on this forum gets kind of snobbish sometimes. My best picture ever I shot with my old 60D, without looking, I aimed it at a police officer shaking down a guy for money. Technically not a very good picture, but I was there in the moment and saw it go down as I walked past. I shot it backwards under my own armpit and the strap is disturbing the image That is also photography, not only perfect colourful landscapes with a lot of dynamic range.

Rockwell is what he is, I think he does a great job. AND I do like his writing.


----------



## Magnardo (Jan 18, 2013)

If you go and do accomplished work with a rebel and g15,.....is the same with showing at work as a realtor in cheap suit and tennis shoes and pretending you are successful.
Danika Patrick in Cavalier,....Go race,....The car does not matter,...it's the driver.

"Cameras do not matter"is stupid,.....Lenses do not matter,.... is even worse.

Yes,.... a moron with a good camera can be outdone by a pro with an I phone but I do not see any of these IPhone praising super pros like Annie Leibovitz showing up on a job with an I phone because,..... CAMERA MATTERS.

If you do not have 1000$ to spend on a good camera but you have 500$ to spend on a G15,.....you are indeed accomplished in,... not being very bright.


----------



## Magnardo (Jan 18, 2013)

HOOBy ShOOter,...

After you described your best picture,.....I rest my case.
There's nothing more to say.
I am in awe,.... and speechless.
So that's how great pictures are made,...?!
If you are not indeed Ken Rockwell,.....you can start being him,..... cause we need more people like you two.
Good luck with your Art.


----------



## Magnardo (Jan 18, 2013)

Freelancer said:


> Ray2021 said:
> 
> 
> > Nothing. He's a carnival clown.
> ...



This is the best anybody can say about this subject.
I was laughing for 5 minutes.
It is sublime.
The quintessence of Rockwell.
Thank you.
Best comedy comes from the truth.


----------



## aj1575 (Jan 18, 2013)

Oh well, Ken Rockwell. Actually I read most of his stuff; but like with every other review site, I take it with caution.
I give him points for pointing out the important stuff, like why he takes a Nikon D40 with him when he goes out with his family, and not a D800 or a 5D3, and he also makes clear that a better camera won't make you a better photographer.
There is also a lot of stuff, where I do not take him serious. For example what he thinks the best camera is at the moment (the 5D3), he is switching his views, and is inconsistent sometime, but this is also part of his plan; he needs to provoke people, this is why people are reading him.

For realy serious test I read "The Digital Picture", this is the best source for Canon reviews in my opinion, but I also read KenRockwell, to get another point of view.

As for his 6D review, I like it. He says many things that I feel the same about. IQ is great, handling is nice. Dual card slot is only for those who need it (I don't need it); the AF system is also okay, except you mainly shoot action (which I'm doing not). So the 6D would be a nice camera for me, if the price comes down 400$


----------



## aj1575 (Jan 18, 2013)

Magnardo said:


> "Cameras do not matter"is stupid,.....Lenses do not matter,.... is even worse.
> 
> 
> If you do not have 1000$ to spend on a good camera but you have 500$ to spend on a G15,.....you are indeed accomplished in,... not being very bright.



Well, I depends on what you are doing. Sure, there are some limitations for cameras, the smaller/cheaper the camera, the bigger the limitations. But once you are up in DSLR territory, the differences are getting quite small. If you are not able to nail the composition with a EOS1000D, then you also won't be able to do it with a 1DX, it is as simple as that. If you have the skills, than the picture taken with the 1DX will definitly look better than the one with the 1000D, but the marging will not be that big, especially compared to the difference between the picture taken from a skilled photographer, to the one from an unskilled.

And well, I think Danica Patrik in a Cavalier would drive circles around you on a difficult track, no matter in what car you are sitting.

The eqiupment should always fit the skills of a photographer, and the only way of a photographer to improve his skills is taking pictures, and looking at pictures, and definitly not with buying more expensive gear.


----------



## Hobby Shooter (Jan 18, 2013)

Magnardo said:


> "Well said as usual from you Paul.
> 
> We have lots of cameras in the house, my daughters are playing around both shooting video and pictures and then my own futile attempts to take good pictures of course. Some people on this forum gets kind of snobbish sometimes. My best picture ever I shot with my old 60D, without looking, I aimed it at a police officer shaking down a guy for money. Technically not a very good picture, but I was there in the moment and saw it go down as I walked past. I shot it backwards under my own armpit and the strap is disturbing the image That is also photography, not only perfect colourful landscapes with a lot of dynamic range.
> 
> ...


What did I do to you?

It seems you just don't get it.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jan 18, 2013)

Magnardo said:


> If you go and do accomplished work with a rebel and g15,.....is the same with showing at work as a realtor in cheap suit and tennis shoes and pretending you are successful.
> Danika Patrick in Cavalier,....Go race,....The car does not matter,...it's the driver.
> 
> "Cameras do not matter"is stupid,.....Lenses do not matter,.... is even worse.
> ...


OK, in that case, show us some of your photos and let everyone decide who is "very bright" or a "moron".


----------



## gasherbrum (Jan 18, 2013)

lordsn said:


> Kenrockwell hails Canon 6d compared to Nikon d600 and Canon 5d mark III. What do you guys have to say about this?



I bought a 6D two weeks ago. I am satisfied with the picture quality but hate the bad autofocus, removal of joystick and the video quality. But the D600 was impossible to buy since it had the oil speck problem.


----------



## Hobby Shooter (Jan 18, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> Magnardo said:
> 
> 
> > If you go and do accomplished work with a rebel and g15,.....is the same with showing at work as a realtor in cheap suit and tennis shoes and pretending you are successful.
> ...



Yes Magnardo, you have built up all these expectations now7

Especially with the comment:
'After you described your best picture,.....I rest my case.'

We really really want to see some of your great art.


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Jan 18, 2013)

Magnardo said:


> If you go and do accomplished work with a rebel and g15,.....is the same with showing at work as a realtor in cheap suit and tennis shoes and pretending you are successful.
> Danika Patrick in Cavalier,....Go race,....The car does not matter,...it's the driver.
> 
> "Cameras do not matter"is stupid,.....Lenses do not matter,.... is even worse.
> ...



Okay, there is so much comedy gold and contradiction here it's unreal.

"1000$ on a good camera."

I'm not knocking this in itself, because 1000$ (or even $1000) would buy you a good camera. It would buy you a rebel. It would buy you a 60D. At a push it might even buy you a 7D. Are these the good cameras you mean?

I have a 7D and I can vouch that it is a good camera. I'm also acutely aware that the sensor and processor is the same as in my T3i. And that lens for lens, setting for setting, sports and and nature aside, I'll get pretty much interchangable results. The 7D wins out for sports and nature, and viewfinder quality and handling. 
90% of the time I am entirely happy to use the t3i.

I am with you up to a point on the lenses, but don't confuse cost with quality. One of my favourite best performing lenses is the relatively humble 100mm f2.0 USM. My Sigma 70mm is also pretty darned exceptional. I was underwhelmed with the 17-40 when I owned it, but that said I would use it in pretty rough conditions like the speedway track in the rain, without fear of failure. I prefered my old 200mm f2.8L to my current zoom, but I need the flexibility for video, I could have spent $1000's more on the f2.0, or $1000 more on the IS mk2 zoom, but I'm smart enough to know about the law of diminishing returns, and buy the kit I need, rather than buy the kit I need to make up for any lack of self-esteem or ability. Besides that $1000 would get my SQN a full service, or get me an extra m416, or let me get a Sachtler rather than Vinten.
It's all about spending money where it's important.

I don't work in real estate, I work in video production for Europes largest publisher. I get to wear sneakers and jeans to my work because I'm in the creative dept. I don't have an ego at all, quite the opposite I'm actually very modest, shy almost. Folk judge me on my work, some of it made on the humble T3i, some of it made on a PMW-350, whichever suits the task in hand. I don't need to wear a suit or a big watch for folk to take me seriously (although I do like my big watches, which shall I wear today, my Tag or my Omega, ach the Omega needs winding and setting, I'll just wear the Tag) and it's the same with the camera gear. I have storyboards pulled apart, I have location managers climbing the walls when I start asking about mains phasing, when I filmed with Rod Stewart recently he was very particular about the angle of my camera and the position and power of the light. But I can honestly say I've never had anybody challenge my choice of camera. 

And Annie Leibovitz might not turn up with an iphone, but she'd probably be professional enough not to scoff at $1000 DSLR users from behind her Hasselblad DMF. And she would probably be quite interested in somebody with a G15, as a G10 was for a long time her choice of pocket camera.

But that's the bar your setting for comparison to your standards is it? Annie Leibovitz? Thats the level you're at I take it?

You have the touch of the littljohn or the clarkson about you, except they can put their incendary troll-like opinions into reasonable english.

And if your argument is really that you can't get a good image out of a Rebel, or that using a Rebel makes you stupid then I'm afraid you really are talking out of your backside.

You can usually tell stupid folk by their opinions, and you're doing a grand job.


----------



## Marsu42 (Jan 18, 2013)

paul13walnut5 said:


> but I'm smart enough to know about the law of diminishing returns, and buy the kit I need, rather than buy the kit I need to make up for any lack of self-esteem or ability. Besides that $1000 would get my SQN a full service, or get me an extra m416, or let me get a Sachtler rather than Vinten.
> It's all about spending money where it's important.



Great post  thanks your're sharing your experiences! Btw I'd really miss KR reviews just for the threads they generate :->


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jan 18, 2013)

paul13walnut5 said:


> Magnardo said:
> 
> 
> > If you go and do accomplished work with a rebel and g15,.....is the same with showing at work as a realtor in cheap suit and tennis shoes and pretending you are successful.
> ...


Good one.
Let's wait and see if Magnardo uploads any of his magnificent photos for us to see, if he truly is "very bright" or just talking from "backside" ;D


----------



## Hobby Shooter (Jan 18, 2013)

paul13walnut5 said:


> Magnardo said:
> 
> 
> > If you go and do accomplished work with a rebel and g15,.....is the same with showing at work as a realtor in cheap suit and tennis shoes and pretending you are successful.
> ...


Paul, I only wish I was as eloquent as you, it's that non native english thing in my way maybe. You say what people think. Thanks. I'm astounded to read about your work and I appreciate your other contributions you make here.

What makes you a true hero though is that you made Rod Stewart look good. That takes not only skill but genious.

Friday night in my part of the world. Time to log off. Cheers.


----------



## bholliman (Jan 18, 2013)

You all are too rough on KR! 

I've been reading his stuff for years and always find it entertaining and often informative. He has many non-mainstream ideas about photography that I don't ascribe to (shoot only jpeg's, megapixels don't matter, it's all about the color, etc.), but makes some valid points as well. A lot of what he writes is tongue-in-cheek, so you can't always take what he says at face value.

His product reviews are non-technical and sometimes contradictory, but he makes some very good observations as well. Sometimes pointing out flaws or advantages of a product that I don't see mentioned elsewhere. For serious product reviews I always look at TDP first, but also look at KR and a few others sites just to see what they say.

Nobody is forced to read his stuff. I you don't like it, don't read it.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Jan 18, 2013)

I am a 5D MKII user who has been waiting for a real value on the MKIII. I don't intend to sell my MKII, but plan to keep it for a backup and second FF body. The 6D has not been on my radar, but the more that I have read about its image quality and some key things with the WiFi remote functionality, the more I realized that its weaknesses are not huge for me. The AF is superior to my MKII, and I have been very successful as a photographer with my MKII.

The burst rate is faster than my MKII, and I've survived with that.
It has much more bracketing options, and I use bracketing.
It still shares batteries with my MKII and 60D.
I can MFA lenses in two positions like the MKIII.

It's negatives are not deal-breakers for me (I do wish the AF had more points), and it's positives are things that matter to me. So when I began to consider that, and saw that here in Canada because of the sale I could get one for $1890 before tax from an actual retailer that I have done business with in the past, I took the plunge. Mine will be arriving next week.

I don't agree with a lot of what Ken Rockwell says, but I have to say that his conclusion regarding functionality for me meant something, as did Bryan Carnethan's positive impressions.


----------



## bholliman (Jan 18, 2013)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> I don't agree with a lot of what Ken Rockwell says, but I have to say that his conclusion regarding functionality for me meant something, as did Bryan Carnethan's positive impressions.



+1

Rockwell's review was also a factor in my decision to buy a 6D over a 5D3. After roughly a month with the 6D, I am very pleased with that decision.


----------



## Boyer U. Klum-Cey (Jan 18, 2013)

Among the sites I frequent, Rockwell has probably saved me $ over time. He, and others, frequently sayparaphrased) 'if you are not a full time pro, this upgrade is probably not worth it for you". That said, I'm am enjoying my week old MkIII.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Jan 18, 2013)

Boyer U. Klum-Cey said:


> Among the sites I frequent, Rockwell has probably saved me $ over time. He, and others, frequently sayparaphrased) 'if you are not a full time pro, this upgrade is probably not worth it for you". That said, I'm am enjoying my week old MkIII.



I do photography as a professional, but not a full time professional. I do view my equipment as tools rather than toys, but try not to purchase anything that isn't covered by photography profits (and thus taken out of my or my family's livelihood). As a result I do try to be discriminate in my photography spending. It's expensive enough even doing that, but I have learned that I don't always have to have the very best. I would be thrilled to have placed the order for the 5DMKIII...but I am also very happy to have ordered the 6D. Sometimes you just have to make the decision to live within your means.

But at the same time I am thrilled for anyone who can enjoy fine photography gear. There is something special about using a well crafted and engineered piece of equipment.


----------



## BrettS (Jan 18, 2013)

paul13walnut5 said:


> You can usually tell stupid folk by their opinions, and you're doing a grand job.



+1, and perhaps I could add:

You can usually tell stupid folk by the vehemence of their opinions.

Goes back to what I was taught as a kid, if you don't have anything good to say about someone, perhaps it's better to not say anything at all.


----------



## Wildfire (Jan 19, 2013)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> I do photography as a professional, but not a full time professional. I do view my equipment as tools rather than toys, but try not to purchase anything that isn't covered by photography profits (and thus taken out of my or my family's livelihood). As a result I do try to be discriminate in my photography spending. It's expensive enough even doing that, but I have learned that I don't always have to have the very best. I would be thrilled to have placed the order for the 5DMKIII...but I am also very happy to have ordered the 6D. Sometimes you just have to make the decision to live within your means.
> 
> But at the same time I am thrilled for anyone who can enjoy fine photography gear. There is something special about using a well crafted and engineered piece of equipment.


You will be happy with the 6D. It's a stellar improvement over the 5D2, and if you shoot weddings you'll love the silent shutter too!


----------



## Dukinald (Jan 19, 2013)

BrettS said:


> Goes back to what I was taught as a kid, if you don't have anything good to say about someone, perhaps it's better to not say anything at all.



You took the words right out of my mouth.

Been on KR site and been able to get some bits of info there as well. People are entitled to their own opinion and it is upon one's self to make their own decisions. 

I've heard (and seen) a lot of good things about the 6D. It would be the FF camera I will be getting when I upgrade from croppped. Certainly within my means and would be more than enough as a tool (or toy) to support this hobby.


----------



## sanj (Jan 19, 2013)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> Boyer U. Klum-Cey said:
> 
> 
> > Among the sites I frequent, Rockwell has probably saved me $ over time. He, and others, frequently sayparaphrased) 'if you are not a full time pro, this upgrade is probably not worth it for you". That said, I'm am enjoying my week old MkIII.
> ...



I admire you. I wish I had your self control.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Jan 19, 2013)

lordsn said:


> Kenrockwell hails Canon 6d compared to Nikon d600 and Canon 5d mark III. What do you guys have to say about this?



That you are he and you are posting this crazy headline to drive more traffic to your site so you can support your growing family with its 'starving' children in your mansion in ritzy La Jolla.  ;D
Well played sir, well played.


----------



## serendipidy (Jan 19, 2013)

Wait...he really has a mansion in La Jolla and a Mercedes or Porsche?? Wow...that's a lot of $5 donations


----------



## Hobby Shooter (Jan 19, 2013)

serendipidy said:


> Wait...he really has a mansion in La Jolla and a Mercedes or Porsche?? Wow...that's a lot of $5 donations


and clicks on the links,

maybe the most fun part of this is that I had never heard about Ken Rockwell before I started to frequent this site about 18 months ago, but then someone started ranting about him here so obviously I had to check it out, now I check out his site regularly as part of making up my opinion on something or learning about stuff. 8)


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jan 19, 2013)

Hobby Shooter said:


> Rienzphotoz said:
> 
> 
> > Magnardo said:
> ...


Looks like Magnardo took his Magnificent tail between his you know where where and ran for cover. I noticed that whenever people talk 5hit about other photographers or equipment, just ask them to post their photos and they tend to run like cowards. I notice that accomplished photographers usually never talk 5hit about other photographers or equipment ... they may criticize their work but it is usually positive criticism about how the photographer or the equipment can improve, but they definitely do not indulge in the kind of stuff our great Magnardo has been indulging in or some others who call Ken Rockwell or anyone else a "clown" or any other such names.


----------



## Magnardo (Jan 19, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> , there is so much comedy gold and contradiction here it's unreal.
> 
> "1000$ on a good camera."
> 
> ...



Everyone knows 100 f2,....is one of the best Canon lenses ever made. And that is not humble at all.

Rod Stewart would have been great for dropping names ,....about 20 years ago.

I never called anyone stupid so far. That's where we differ.
In today's brain frying digital overexposure,...it happens a lot,.....people have brain assumptions completing their thoughts about real things and believe those as reality,....but those are nothing else but farts,...and in the end they smell bad because farts usually do.
You have a lot of arguments fighting off things I never said,... so your memory might be a little confused.
I am sure it happens to Rod Stewart now days.


The $1000 vs 1000$,... English Assessment argument,... is great,.... for third grade,....Bravo!
Well,.....some people truly mature at a slower rate. 
My English?! I am quite happy with it,....and,....coming from a different background, where it plays the role of a second language,.... it does great for me. 
Unless you are a language guru that thinks everyone should be one,....you have just proved another self induced mental blockage. 
Since your behavior is indicative of self centered "experts" that only speak one language and think Latvia is a fruit,...it is not a surprise at all.
Classic Rockwell,....People looking down at other people because their native language was not English or they belong to a place where,.... the priority is not to "bring freedom" to all people that have oil,..... while in other destinations of the world,....at the exact time,.....people are being chopped down with machetes with no one caring. 

Great Rockwell advice buddy! You must love him,.....He thought his disciples well,....
Save money on lenses and camera,....and then go and buy TWo 3000$ watches,...because nothing else matters when drowned in Hypocrisy.

(see how I keep doing this $ as I like,..Nice.)

And yes,...I compare myself to all the Great Photographers I admire,....while I try to climb the same steps,...and that is the best thing anyone can do. 
Nobody climbs any mountains without looking at the peak as a final destination and evaluation point.
Try to find your voice while listening to the music created by others.
Probably you were more concentrated in on English in school and overlooked Philosophy and Logic courses,....but that is understandable with people that have a certain passion.

Bresson,Steichen,Brassai are my giants. 

Not self-centered and arrogant Leibowitz. 
She was lucky that John Lennon got shot.


At least you have the guts to try and say something ,....as opposed to those other two clappers,...which post "Great message Paul" after each one of yours. 
Kissing behinds and brown nosing,....because of undeveloped Self ,...is not a new sport and has been around for years and years.
I understand,....these pople need a voice also.

My advice to you,...My dear PAul,.... is stop judging people if,.... sometime before, in your life,.....you came to the deep conclusion that it is best not to judge people. 
Hypocrisy is Bliss but also see-through for those not too busy clapping.


----------



## Magnardo (Jan 19, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> Hobby Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Rienzphotoz said:
> ...



You are also deeply confused buddy,.....Never called anyone a "Clown" in any of my messages.
.....Unless you want to be one.
I do not need you to judge me,....I am content with who I am.
Honestly,....why would I want to be judged by you?!
What would your acceptance do for me?
Are you someone important,...whose opinion I value?
I am sure you know the answer.

You know what?

Just clap your hands and praise Rockwell and anyone that praises him,.... it is all it is required of you.
That's what you seem to be good at.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jan 19, 2013)

Magnardo said:


> Rienzphotoz said:
> 
> 
> > Hobby Shooter said:
> ...


So what you are saying is that you've got no photo worth showing other than bad mouth people & equipment. 
You seem to have no problem in posting very lengthy rants and replies (but when it comes to posting a photo made by you, so everyone can see that your rants are backed by your actions, you are hiding behind "why would I want to be judged by you?!"), which is a contradiction to your "why would I want to be judged by you?!" stand
Finally, learn to read properly, I never said you called anyone a clown ... read again and see what I said.


----------



## RS2021 (Jan 19, 2013)

Good or bad, publicity is invaluable...We know ken rockwell is laughing his head off counting the clicks this thread has generated.


----------



## J.R. (Jan 19, 2013)

KR is well ... KR! I've enjoyed his posts over the years with the most thrilling being on the lines of "digital killed the tripod". He comes up with some commonsense patched up with a lot of mindless drivel and sample pics of cardboard boxes so you know what you are in for when you visit his site. 

I did not read his 6D review as I got most of the information I needed from Marsu42's excellent post the other day. Will be buying it as a second body once I sell the 7D. 

BTW, ever since I've been shooting, I've learnt not to judge anyone by their gear! This is one basic rule that I feel needs to be followed ... criticizing photos, compositions other technical aspects is OK but not definitely not gear. If you do that you'll be surprised by too many people too much of the time.


----------



## Magnardo (Jan 19, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> Magnardo said:
> 
> 
> > Rienzphotoz said:
> ...



Nice edit.
It is more proper now,.... not accusing people,.... of saying things they never said.

I was actually thinking to propose a contest with you Rockwell lovers to where you each post a picture and then,... I post one of mine trying to beat you.
......But I soon realized that I do not care about your opinions about of my work,...at all.
And the fact that you keep pushing this makes me extremely content with not obliging you.

See I have seen this falsely entitled behavior,.... for a while,... and did not fully understand it until recently.
I was at Carnegie hall with my pregnant wife for her birthday,...and this woman shows up and tells us that she wants to change seats with us because she cannot see her daughter on one of the balconies,...as a result as her husband buying opposite side similar tickets,....(she was in a school project part of some chorus.) 
This required me and my wife to walk and cross the entire floor to the other side,....5 min before the concert was about to start. The impulse was to say "YEs ! No problem. " .....but i did not rush into it, while debating. 
The woman kept pushing it forcefully ,...."Common! This will be your good deed for the day!" etc. 
That was slowly moving me towards declining her offer as I do not like people that think they are entitled in requesting others to do do stuff for them.

Then she became mean,..."You are going to have a child,....I hope this happens to you! etc"

Well,...I said,....Sorry!No,....She left without asking anyone else to change seats.
Never came back in the vicinity even though I had 5 empty seats to my left.

Thought process?

1.She was stupid to buy the wrong tickets,...if she cared enough she could have bought them dead center when the concert was first announced.
2.Had an error in judgement as she should have sat down quietly next to me with nobody bothering her.
3.Had an error in strategy as she should have approached people behind me,... since our tickets were on the same row,...she would have had the bargaining tool that tickets offered in exchange are closer to the stage.
Actually her tickets were worse then mine as I would have had to look to my left at the stage,... and that is ultimately an uncomfortable vantage point according to reading habits.
4.Had an error in style of approach as she was too pushy and borderline impolite.
5. In the end she did not care at all,.... as she gave up too soon,... without other attempts to fulfill her goal, which would have been very easy to do, as other people came form the balconies and filled unoccupied better seats.

The funny thing?
She probably left feeling like a great mother which tried to do something great for her daughter and thought I was a mean and uncaring person for refusing her.

The partial truth?
A woman trying to see her daughter needs to be helped unconditionally,... as it is sweet and the proper thing to do.

My truth?
She was a self centered bitch that thinks everyone owes her something. 

Assumptions?
She probably does not take good care of her daughter as everything is about her greatness as a mother and that can be blinding.


Conclusion?
Do not oblige people just because they feel entitled and act like they need you to do something for them.
Most times you will probably regret it.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jan 19, 2013)

Magnardo said:


> Conclusion?
> Do not oblige people just because they feel entitled and act like they need you to do something for them.
> Most times you will probably regret it.


If that is so, why do you keep posting these lengthy replies? sounds like you are desperate to prove yourself right, while you have nothing concrete to prove your point.


----------



## Magnardo (Jan 19, 2013)

J.R. said:


> KR is well ... KR! I've enjoyed his posts over the years with the most thrilling being on the lines of "digital killed the tripod". He comes up with some commonsense patched up with a lot of mindless drivel and sample pics of cardboard boxes so you know what you are in for when you visit his site.
> 
> I did not read his 6D review as I got most of the information I needed from Marsu42's excellent post the other day. Will be buying it as a second body once I sell the 7D.
> 
> BTW, ever since I've been shooting, I've learnt not to judge anyone by their gear! This is one basic rule that I feel needs to be followed ... criticizing photos, compositions other technical aspects is OK but not definitely not gear. If you do that you'll be surprised by too many people too much of the time.



I never judged anyone on their gear,....my point is simply,....if you love photography,...or it provides some of your income,....you will save money and buy a decent camera and decent lenses because they matter. 

I never suggested to buy the 85 1.2 instead of 100 f2, if money is tight,...but buy something decent.
Buy only quality while trying to get the best deal possible.
My wife said to me one day,....I am too poor to be cheap.
I loved it,... because it is true.

I know,...it is fashionable and populist to embrace the misconception launched by some bored pros that camera and lenses do not matter while they all use the best there is all the time.

And,...of course you can make good pictures with lesser equipment,....
Nobody said sell the d700 to buy the d800e,....or something similar,..and that will make you better.
Generally with better cameras and lenses you get better results.

I was in New York,....and at night the 24-105 was worthless,...annoying,... or hard to use at decent iso,...wished I had any of the 24-70s 2.8.


----------



## Magnardo (Jan 19, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> Magnardo said:
> 
> 
> > Conclusion?
> ...



See this last post of yours was a waste of everyone's time. 
Said nothing.
Meant nothing,...
Did nothing.
Proved nothing.

My pictures do not matter.
Please,....Carry on with your thoughts,.... assuming they are really bad pictures,...much worse the Rockwell's,.....pictures of someone desperate that writes lengthy responses,....pictures of someone afraid to show them because he might suspect their lack of quality.
I prefer that,....
Once you reach your orgasmic happy place you will realize that it all means nothing as we both do not truly care about each other.

Lengthy?!
Actually,....I was just practicing my English,....to make you guys happy with my levels.

Again,....clap your hands.

A nice start?
Stop writing if you have nothing to say or think really hard ,....maybe you come up with something,...eventually.
Good luck!


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jan 19, 2013)

Magnardo said:


> Rienzphotoz said:
> 
> 
> > Magnardo said:
> ...


More rants no substance ... don't be scared of posting a photo made by you, we won't make fun of you.


----------



## Vivid Color (Jan 19, 2013)

Has anyone else noticed that Magnardo's avatar is a photo of a pretty famous painting, Jack Vettriano's, The Singing Butler, 1992? A curious selection of an avatar for a photography forum, unless Magnardo is Jack Vettriano. See: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Singing_Butler


----------



## Magnardo (Jan 19, 2013)

Vivid Color said:


> Has anyone else noticed that Magnardo's avatar is a photo of a pretty famous painting, Jack Vettriano's, The Singing Butler, 1992? See: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Singing_Butler. A curious selection of an avatar for a photography forum, unless Magnardo is Jack Vettriano.



Smart! 
Very smart!

So you are saying that my plan was such that,.... I posted this picture with the intent that those not educated enough to know about this painting,... might be duped into thinking I drew it myself.

It makes sense. 

For you.

Why don't you guys have a party and invite each-other so you can clap hands and point fingers in unison hoping that those things that elude you,...like common sense,.... will fall from the sky.


----------



## J.R. (Jan 19, 2013)

Magnardo said:


> I never judged anyone on their gear,....my point is simply,....if you love photography,...or it provides some of your income,....you will save money and buy a decent camera and decent lenses because they matter.
> 
> I never suggested to buy the 85 1.2 instead of 100 f2, if money is tight,...but buy something decent.
> Buy only quality while trying to get the best deal possible.
> ...



If that is how you think I would suggest you stop adding more zeros to situation. I guess you got off on the wrong foot and are now trying to defend an untenable position because you feel you've been wronged in some way. My first impression to your post was "what a snob" which in all probability may be entirely wrong. Cheers!

BTW coming to your comment regarding the Pros, I've seen situations where Pros have exchanged their pro equipment with amateurs (just to prove the point that technique and skills are most important) and have easily outshot them with old and not so pro gear. 

The problem is that too many people don't work on developing their skills and seem to think that gear is everything and pro gear will get them pro photos. Gear does help, but if you are handicapped in skill, there is only so far you can go ... And hence the alleged "misconception".

Peace ... J.R.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jan 19, 2013)

Vivid Color said:


> Has anyone else noticed that Magnardo's avatar is a photo of a pretty famous painting, Jack Vettriano's, The Singing Butler, 1992? A curious selection of an avatar for a photography forum, unless Magnardo is Jack Vettriano. See: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Singing_Butler


That explains a lot ;D


----------



## verysimplejason (Jan 19, 2013)

Magnardo said:


> J.R. said:
> 
> 
> > KR is well ... KR! I've enjoyed his posts over the years with the most thrilling being on the lines of "digital killed the tripod". He comes up with some commonsense patched up with a lot of mindless drivel and sample pics of cardboard boxes so you know what you are in for when you visit his site.
> ...



6D isn't that cheap and it's decent. 5D3 or 1DX is better but it doesn't mean that 6D isn't decent. If professionals can produce good pictures with a 10D, 20D, 5D, 5D2, (even point and shoots) etc... there is no reason you can't treat 6D as a decent tool. In my own link, you can see some of the pictures that I had uploaded and those were taken by my "not-so-decent" 500D and my mostly misunderstood 28mm F1.8 USM and the "cheap" 50mm F1.8 II. I'm also using the "cheaper" 100mm macro USM. And no, it doesn't mean that we don't really know that professionals use the best available gear to them but back then, they use whatever tool is available for them. E.g., professionals have been able to get good pictures with the very old 20mm F2.8. I wonder if an amateur even when using a 16-35 II can get as good pictures as those professionals using 20mm. It just shows that the head behind the camera is more important than the tools that's being used. If you analyze some of Ken's opinion, I think that's what he's saying all along especially to gearheads and measurebators. It's not that he doesn't love good gears. It's just he knows what's more important. Sure, you can criticize his pictures but you can't say he's wrong when he says that there are more important things than your tools.


----------



## PhyloGuy (Jan 19, 2013)

This thread seems to be getting out of hand. Do we have moderators who could put an end to this torture? Can't we block trolls? 

One of the things I like about this site is the sense of community. I enjoy reading threads and learning about people's opinions about camera bodies, lenses, techniques, etc. Threads like this one are simply depressing.


----------



## Magnardo (Jan 19, 2013)

J.R. said:


> Magnardo said:
> 
> 
> > I never judged anyone on their gear,....my point is simply,....if you love photography,...or it provides some of your income,....you will save money and buy a decent camera and decent lenses because they matter.
> ...



Thank you.
First smart response.

It makes sense that you think about stuff,...and have a different vantage point,... other then looking down, from above ,...on the rest of the world that has not yet climbed the mountain of ignorance.
Not surprisingly,....English is your second language.

Anyways,...as soon as pros get done with using other people's gear to prove a very valid point,... that gear means nothing if you do not know how to use it,....you know what they will do next?!

Ask for their equipment back and ,...soon after,... will continue to use it,...because,...because,.....

It kinda matters.


----------



## J.R. (Jan 19, 2013)

Vicious Circle ... I give up ...


----------



## Magnardo (Jan 19, 2013)

J.R. said:


> Vicious Circle ... I give up ...



You are right again.
I will follow your lead.


----------



## Magnardo (Jan 19, 2013)

verysimplejason said:


> Magnardo said:
> 
> 
> > J.R. said:
> ...



Correct,....and he proves his point to perfection.
Has all this equipment,... and has 2 or three good pictures,....rest of them crap.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jan 19, 2013)

Magnardo said:


> Has all this equipment,... and has 2 or three good pictures,....rest of them crap.


At least KR has good pictures to show to the world, unlike some who are running scared from posting even one good photo but are ever ready to post lengthy rants and bad mouth another photographer.


----------



## sanj (Jan 19, 2013)

Magnardo said:


> Ken Rockwell always exaggerates one way or the other.
> His advice and reviews are unreliable and he often contradicts himself.
> 
> He knows near nothing about Canon lenses,.....and often reviews lenses based on reading specs alone.
> ...



Most of what you say is crap to me. 
1. You have no way of knowing how he reviews his lenses.
2. You clearly missed his point of buying camera when they are announced. Read carefully: He says if you want to own a camera, if you want a camera as soon as it comes out, it is best to pre-order it so you can have it early. Something wrong with that??
3. You have no right to judge anyone's integrity without proof. Damn!
4. Seems to have expensive car and gear...??? He clearly states he buys used cars. He DOES educate and help lot of general camera users and DESERVES to earn his money. He says 'If you feel that you have been helped, contribute $5.' To me that is fine...
5. He reviews gear. If he can buy it what is your problemmmm???? He may be reselling etc. But what he buys is non of your business...
6. You have a problem with Guru? Then do not go to any expert's website including this. Resolve all your questions yourself..
7. He is for the general public out there who need his help. Am assuming you are a pro. He is not for you.
8. I agree about your thought on his family photos. However, the people who read him want to perhaps take regular family/vacation photos... He is advising them...
9. Ultimate authority?? Did he claim he is? He is giving his opinion.
Sorry about the rant. Apologies.


----------



## sanj (Jan 19, 2013)

Hobby Shooter said:


> paul13walnut5 said:
> 
> 
> > Magnardo said:
> ...



I am with you. The photo you describe, as I imagine it, has the potential of being an unusual, interesting photo.


----------



## Marsu42 (Jan 19, 2013)

verysimplejason said:


> 6D isn't that cheap and it's decent. 5D3 or 1DX is better but it doesn't mean that 6D isn't decent. If professionals can produce good pictures with a 10D, 20D, 5D, 5D2, (even point and shoots) etc... there is no reason you can't treat 6D as a decent tool.



+1 ... when often reading CR it seems like you need a 5d3+24-70ii to take a good shot of your doorknob, but of course *ALL* Rebel+ gear is decent, even older cameras, esp. if paired with a non-kit lens - it's all €1000+ gear! The only variables are dedicated pro requirements (on site backup, customizations, sealing, reliability esp. of af) or the need for very large prints requiring 100% crop sharpness.



Hobby Shooter said:


> Rockwell is what he is, I think he does a great job. AND I do like his writing.



Me too, that's why he's so successful (and because of his growing family ) ... at least he's got the courage not to disguise his opinion as "facts", for example when he's saying he likes the 60d/6d-style multicontroller over the joystick or if he states what features are useless to him.

The only thing I didn't expect when I first read his reviews is that he sometimes simply gets real tech facts mixed up due to mediocre research, he doesn't seem to like reading manuals.


----------



## J.R. (Jan 19, 2013)

Marsu42 said:


> verysimplejason said:
> 
> 
> > 6D isn't that cheap and it's decent. 5D3 or 1DX is better but it doesn't mean that 6D isn't decent. If professionals can produce good pictures with a 10D, 20D, 5D, 5D2, (even point and shoots) etc... there is no reason you can't treat 6D as a decent tool.
> ...



+ 100 and to Sanj's above post and I loved the bit of " 5d3+24-70ii to take a good shot of your doorknob" ;D


----------



## Magnardo (Jan 19, 2013)

sanj said:


> Magnardo said:
> 
> 
> > Ken Rockwell always exaggerates one way or the other.
> ...



Are you testing my Rockwell knowledge?

He said to buy cameras right away because engineers are present at first ,....and that makes for better quality control.
False,....a lot of new cameras have problems,....some of them hard to fix. I experienced that.

Most of his recent lens reviews have identical copy/pasted fragments from other lenses he reviewed in the past. Same goes for cameras.
When a lens gets announced and nobody has it,...right away he posts a review with his opinions about it and specs.
He was raving about the D800 in initial reviews,...changed his mind when he got the camera and modified review.
I think that a lot of his reviews are based on very superficial usage of the equipment in question. 
Something like,...."Let me borrow it for a few minutes,...so I can show you that camera is not important and neither are the lenses."
After I read his reviews of 85 f1.2 and 100 2.8 macro L is,... I am very confident that he never used those lenses,...just copy/pasted stuff from cheaper 100 f 2.8 non is,.... and the 85 1.8 and that made some assumptions to complete the review.

The things I hate most are Hypocrisy,...Intentional Misleading Biased Fraud,...Unjustified Arrogance,....and Injustice,lack of correctness.
Rockwell is guilty of all of these. 
That's why it bugs me when people kiss his footprints.

I have no problem with any people having backed up their arrogance with something substantial.
Richard Avedon, Cristiano Ronaldo, Jack Nicholson etc.

Rockwell,.....Keeps advertising BH and Adorama when the best deals can be found at Amazon,...and their customer service is best. 
BH has a limit of 200 clicks if you decide to return camera,...Amazon no limit.
Amzon might be trying to drive those two out of business,....

You want really good advice?

A trick I've learned,...add things to Amazon cart (make sure they are sold by Amazon) and check cart daily,...they will notify you of any price changes unlike BH and Adorama which only keep the original cart price. Sometimes Amazon has great one day sales. This is the only way to find out.

If you add lenses to cart and wait,.... they will offer them to you at an extra 5% under YOUR NAME DEALS,.....every 24 h they offer you something based on your searches,previous buys and items in cart.
Make sure you delete the cart item and re add it from that link, when checking out, otherwise they will have the original price.


If you guys want a contest,....we can do this,....The Best Pictures of a Door Knob.
If agreed,.....Everyone post your best picture of a door knob.
I will prove to you that no subject is less interesting then another by such a large margin to not be worth photographing.

When anybody posts something pertaining to their private life on a public viewing site,it becomes less personal immediately and anybody can decide to comment on it as they wish.
Try and buy a Porsche Cayenne cheap and let me know how you did it.
You will be my guru then.

That begging for money at the end of each article,....is pathetic and unique to him,....you must need "big american strong hands" to write that.


----------



## sanj (Jan 19, 2013)

Thanks for the tips. They seem valuable!


----------



## Magnardo (Jan 19, 2013)

You are welcomed.
I like your pictures.
Good job.
Nice website.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jan 19, 2013)

Magnardo said:


> I have no problem with any people having backed up their arrogance with something substantial.
> Richard Avedon, Cristiano Ronaldo, Jack Nicholson etc.
> If you guys want a contest,....we can do this,....The Best Pictures of a Door Knob.
> If agreed,.....Everyone post your best picture of a door knob.


Really? that seems incredibly hard to believe, you've been ranting and bad mouthing KR for so long but so far you have not "backed up" your rants "with something substantial" ... not even a single worthwhile photo.


Magnardo said:


> If you guys want a contest,....we can do this,....The Best Pictures of a Door Knob.
> If agreed,.....Everyone post your best picture of a door knob.


Now you want a contest? and you want others to post their photos? but you keep running away from posting even a single photo!. Since you are new to canonrumors, you may not know but FYI most of us have already posted our photos on Canon rumors and it was not done to belittle others but to share our work with others and get constructive criticism.


----------



## Hobby Shooter (Jan 19, 2013)

sanj said:


> Hobby Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > paul13walnut5 said:
> ...


Thanks. I'll send you the link to it. Just remember Im an amateur.


----------



## Hobby Shooter (Jan 19, 2013)

Marsu42 said:


> verysimplejason said:
> 
> 
> > 6D isn't that cheap and it's decent. 5D3 or 1DX is better but it doesn't mean that 6D isn't decent. If professionals can produce good pictures with a 10D, 20D, 5D, 5D2, (even point and shoots) etc... there is no reason you can't treat 6D as a decent tool.
> ...


Agree. ;D


----------



## Magnardo (Jan 19, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> Magnardo said:
> 
> 
> > I have no problem with any people having backed up their arrogance with something substantial.
> ...




Why do you feel like a mosquito?

All your post are exclusively direct personal attacks toward me,..... but their bites is less then negligible.

Why do you feel like a mosquito?


It must be the noise,...Zum! Zum!



You keep saying you want to see my pictures?!

You will get to see them in the manner I decide to show them,....not by playing weak mind games.


----------



## Hobby Shooter (Jan 19, 2013)

You're not a troll. There's some else with you magnardo. Something that wants me to have you on a safe distance from my family.

I don't like door knobs. But please go ahead and search our posted pics like Rienz says. Give some constructive criticism. All of us are sure to be happy to get your view. Stay professional though.

I don't compare myself with others and I don't take pictures to impress anyone. I do it for myself. It makes me happy and that's enough. Learn from that my young friend.


----------



## sanj (Jan 19, 2013)

thx magnardo.
hobby shooter i wait!


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jan 19, 2013)

Magnardo said:


> Rienzphotoz said:
> 
> 
> > Magnardo said:
> ...


By now everyone knows what kind of a person you are and I think you have no worthwhile photo to post here that can "back up" your tall claims & rants, so I'm outta here. Good luck with your door knobs ;D


----------



## Magnardo (Jan 19, 2013)

You all bite from different angles like a pack of wolves and wonder what's wrong with me,....like that woman at Carnegie. 

Only concentrated on self.
That's how Bush Junior became president. Twice.
It seems impossible in a rational way but there are many people drunk at sounds of their own voices that lock themselves in a microcosmos of their own thoughts and anything contrary to what they want to hear just hits a mental block and falls to the ground.

Tell me one good piece of anything that has been written here by you guys except constant attacks.


You should keep anyone at a safe distance from your family.
It is a mad world.


Free gift for you haters,....

Go to Phlearn.com,...great elegant site with lots of teaching and free advice,.....and compare that with Rockwell.

Learn class. Nobody begs for money.


----------



## J.R. (Jan 19, 2013)

So much talk of pics of a doorknob and still no pics ... So I thought I'd post one of mine. This doorknob is important to me bcause it belongs to the one person whom I was mortally afraid of when I was young ... My headmaster at school before whom I used to be hauled up for having broken some rule. I used to stare at the doorknob whole waiting outside his room till that dreaded voice said "come in"... I met him after considerable time this past November and while taking his leave, I clicked this on my way out much to his surprise ...

Like Hobby Shooter, I too am a hobbyist ... But for our breed, every picture has a story ...


----------



## Magnardo (Jan 19, 2013)

I like it,....The story makes it better.
Nice red color with just enough blue.


I will still have to go do one,...I got no door knobs in my arsenal.
My camera will be back Tuesday so I will return with one.


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Jan 19, 2013)

Mad, bad and dangerous to know.

Whatever the online equivalent of crossing the road and getting your kids to look away is, do that.

I wouldn't bother attempting to involve the moderators, that just gives these creeps some sense of vindication, martyrdom, or even just the attention they crave.


----------



## Magnardo (Jan 19, 2013)

Make sure there are no mirrors across the street.


----------



## RS2021 (Jan 19, 2013)

I think we have plumbed the bottom of the Ken Rockwell topic.... perhaps we can stop now?


----------



## serendipidy (Jan 19, 2013)

Some meandering thoughts of an old man.... 

1) equipment: When I started dating my future wife over 40 years ago, neither of us owned a camera. All I could do was take a couple of those tiny photo booth shots (4 for a dollar) like in the French movie Amelie. Those are still my favorite photos of her (I have one framed on my wall). I only wish now that I had taken a few more back then.

2)language: @Magnardo..Your English is much better than my Latvian  In fact, I only speak one language and sometimes not even that very well. I really admire anyone who can speak more than one language.

3)Criticism (negative harsh vicious etc): We all live in glass houses...let whoever is without sin cast the first stone. Rodney King "Can't we all just get along?"


----------



## Marsu42 (Jan 19, 2013)

J.R. said:


> This doorknob is important to me



Nice doorknob  and interesting story, actually I have some shots like this myself - it's just my point that you don't need a 63 point af system to take it or an expensive L prime for this resolution (a 50/1.8 would do).



Ray2021 said:


> I think we have plumbed the bottom of the Ken Rockwell topic.... perhaps we can stop now?



All KR topics end this way, but it's like like a train wreck, hard to look away


----------



## infared (Jan 19, 2013)

Ray2021 said:


> I think we have plumbed the bottom of the Ken Rockwell topic.... perhaps we can stop now?



...well..the topic is shallow enough that it should only have been one page..tell ya what...why don't we all use at least $10,000.00 of photo equipment to post some really bad snapshots of our kids here, in honor of Ken and then call it a day?


----------



## agierke (Jan 20, 2013)

> let whoever is without sin cast the first stone



< casts stone....and hits self.

lol, sry i couldn't resist. but isn't that usually the case?


----------



## J.R. (Jan 20, 2013)

infared said:


> Ray2021 said:
> 
> 
> > I think we have plumbed the bottom of the Ken Rockwell topic.... perhaps we can stop now?
> ...



No chance I'm posting "bad" shots of my kids. I would however, happily shoot the lens boxes, pump up the saturation like crazy and post the pics, all in KR's ... Well ... Honor!

Much ado about nothing as usual.


----------



## Hobby Shooter (Jan 20, 2013)

paul13walnut5 said:


> Mad, bad and dangerous to know.
> 
> Whatever the online equivalent of crossing the road and getting your kids to look away is, do that.
> 
> I wouldn't bother attempting to involve the moderators, that just gives these creeps some sense of vindication, martyrdom, or even just the attention they crave.


I'll venture to fill in again with you Paul. 

This guy is plain rude and that has nothing to do with not being a native speaker, many of us on this forum are.

I'm out of this thread and hope to not encounter some of the posters in it ever again. This forum should be for a (of course vivid) but still civilized discussion about things pertaining photography. I'd never measure myself against anybody's photos and would never ever challenge someone on taking photos.


----------



## Marsu42 (Jan 20, 2013)

Hobby Shooter said:


> I'd never measure myself against anybody's photos and would never ever challenge someone on taking photos.



Me neither, and the reason I'm never posting any "good" shots in discussion threads is that imho if someone has taken a couple of good pictures it doesn't make his/her reasoning any better or his/her opinion more valid, it just muddies the water. A good reason to post shots is to demonstrate problems or show the effect of some lens/lighting/... gear though.


----------



## agierke (Jan 20, 2013)

well, this thread was ******* from the start. i've been watching it simply out of curiosity at the ferver it would reach. some of the tones taken were pretty disappointing and not indicative of what i have experienced on this site. to that point....

regardless of any CR members interests or experience level, i have come to enjoy the mostly good natured exchange of ideas, opinions, and experiences with different types of gear. i certainly expect this thread to be a blip on the radar of what i think is a pretty diverse and respectful online community.

what i have noticed is that there seems to sometimes be different perspectives between pros earning a living through photography and enthusiasts just enjoying photography. there is certainly no right or wrong but it seems that sometimes when those perspectives cross, context is lost in the shuffle.

i personally fall into the camp of thinking Ken Rockwell is a clown and i personally am underwhelmed by his work. i do not think anyone who enjoys Ken or learns something from his site is "stupid" or somehow below me in anyway. that would just be nonsense. i would caution those that follow Rockwell that there is a great deal of learning, experience, and enjoyment beyond his musings and to actively seek out other sources so that his thoughts don't become gospel. but this is true of anyone....any single source of information or inspiration can be troublesome in the long run.

i think what everyone can agree upon is that photography is simply alot of fun and very rewarding at all levels of experience. no one should ever feel hesitant to post images that they have done on this site for any reason. i think the majority of the members here truly enjoy seeing shots from everyone regardless of their skill level. i know i do...i only wish i could see more of all of your work.

that being said, i will soon be adding my website to my profile (as it is in the process of being updated...sorely overdue) and welcome all to visit it and critique away! i always felt the worst thing that someone could say about my work was nothing....i would much rather prefer that someone hated it or loved it. at least that way i could get some growth from the experience. indifference gives no satisfaction!


----------



## Hillsilly (Jan 20, 2013)

A very strange thread. KR says something negative about Canon, we hate him. He says something positive, we hate him even more.

Personally, I check his site occassionally. I like it and find it entertaining. Do I treat it as gospel? Of course not. But the reason that he does so well is that he seems to be an average guy that likes taking photos and talking about camera equipment. What's there not to like! His desire is to help people take better photos, which is a message that resonates with a lot of people. He's also a reasonable writer who can generate a lot of original content. He has a lot of the ingredients for success working for him.

And...I'm yet to be convinced that any of the general concepts that he advocates are plain wrong. But as with all general rules, they won't apply in all cases for all people.


----------



## Magnardo (Jan 20, 2013)

Take a look at this site I found,...Phlearn.com.
Those guys are fun and have free stuff for all levels that anyone can enjoy.

Some of us got caught in a futile debate that hit a dead end right away filled with wasted resources.
The people watching this were either entertained or disappointed by the display.
Whatever the case might have been,.... opinions (good or bad) never hurt anyone.

I have been insulted repeatedly by all those Rockwell lovers and it seemed that their only preoccupation was coming up with quick insults.
No constructive criticism or polite suggestions,....just quick bites,.... were thrown at me.
This fervor took me somewhat by surprise and I decided to defend my position which in hindsight proved pointless.
I tried to use arguments in my so called rants and I was careful not call neither of my detractors any names or derogatory stuff, a courtesy which I was not the recipient of.
It is all good,.....It does not bother me much,.....Better people then me were devored by crowds in the past. 
It is nothing new.

I did not try to say that all of Rockwell's stuff is not enjoyable to read or that there is nothing to learn on his website,... just that I was sick and tired of hearing his name as a point of reference in anything related to photography.
To me he is just another guy,....no better then anyone here,....or anywhere else,....posting his opinions,... whatever they are. 
Anyone with that self professed knowledge and latest high tech gear at his disposal, should indeed have better results.
His work suffers from lack of any creativity whatsoever, and that alone, for me, destroys his credibility.
That's it.

In the end,...it looks likely that he initiated this discussion with the original post which is quite clever.
The person that posted that, had no more to say afterwards, which is strangely revealing.
Very good self advertising.


----------



## pwp (Jan 20, 2013)

KR must be thrilled. All this activity must be doing something positive for his Google rankings. Keep it up.

I know it's been said every time there is a Ken Rockwell bashing thread in CR; if you don't like his style then who is compelling you to read? What's the point in getting worked up? Give your blood pressure an even break and read KR occasionally as an entertaining alternative view in an increasingly beige world.

-PW


----------



## Hillsilly (Jan 20, 2013)

Magnardo said:


> ....Anyone with that self professed knowledge and latest high tech gear at his disposal, should indeed have better results. His work suffers from lack of any creativity whatsoever, and that alone, for me, destroys his credibility. That's it.



I can appreciate that. For more advanced professionals like yourself and most others on this site, what KR discusses is irrelevant. Your career is driven by your own creative intentions and desires. Superficial discussions about whether a 6D or 5Diii or 1Dx is better is pointless when you are trying to break new ground by producing photographs that are new, innovative and relevant. Your need for information on gear and how to put a photo together is based solely on the inspiration that you have and the need to make it a reality. If anything, you'd be looking at advanced lighting and post production techniques - not KR.

OMG, I've written two posts on KR topic. We need to spice things up with some new 7D2, 400mm f/5.6 IS, FF mirrorless, and high MP 3D rumours.


----------



## sanj (Jan 20, 2013)

Hillsilly said:


> Magnardo said:
> 
> 
> > ....Anyone with that self professed knowledge and latest high tech gear at his disposal, should indeed have better results. His work suffers from lack of any creativity whatsoever, and that alone, for me, destroys his credibility. That's it.
> ...


\

Hahahaha.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Jan 23, 2013)

Wow. At first I was thinking about Scotty on the new Star Trek exclaiming on the bridge (after Kirk and Spock fight) that he likes this ship, it's exciting! Then as I read further I found a new and deeper appreciation and respect for Paul's attitude and posts, among others'. But finally here at the end I just wish I had a bit of my life back.

And FWIW, KR is fine. He's just Ken. Take him or leave him. He seems to mean well. When he cracks me up, that's great. Some of his info is helpful. The rest I just ignore or take with a grain of salt. My brain has had that ability all my life. Enjoy the best, leave the rest. Try to wear a smile and keep moving forward. Have compassion and patience.

No one is perfect but some are not content to see that simple fact stand on its own and for some reason must expend energy pointing out and judging others' imperfections while inadvertently but simultaneously exposing their own. Amazingly, this behavior is self perpetuating and all consuming and as it continues, like a tar baby it simply gets more and more ugly and inescapable. What started out as curious and interesting to watch ends up just being sad and pathetic.


----------



## wickidwombat (Jan 23, 2013)

Marsu42 said:


> paul13walnut5 said:
> 
> 
> > but I'm smart enough to know about the law of diminishing returns, and buy the kit I need, rather than buy the kit I need to make up for any lack of self-esteem or ability. Besides that $1000 would get my SQN a full service, or get me an extra m416, or let me get a Sachtler rather than Vinten.
> ...



No kidding... pass the popcorn will ya


----------



## EvilTed (Jan 24, 2013)

God Created Heaven and Earth, but he should have used +3 Saturation...

~Ken Rockwell


----------



## BrettS (Jan 24, 2013)

Ah yes... when people filled with negativity and spite play the victim.

"Hatred - the anger of the weak."
- Alphonse Daudet


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Jan 24, 2013)

Got my 6D today and I am really pleased so far. The upgrade in image quality over my 5DMKII is very noticeable to my eye. I like some of the ergonomics better, some less, but I don't think I will have a problem overall with that. Can definitely tell an improvement in focusing speed and accuracy, but I was disappointed to find that the AF points are not even as spread out as the 60D's. I could deal with the limited number of AF points, but they really should have covered more of the frame. Oh well...

My overall impressions are very favorable. IQ is great. Images are noticeably cleaner and superior to my 5DII. The camera feels very good in my hands. I love having more bracketing options. I love the Wi-Fi functionality and the creative options it brings. I like the increased speed in both burst rate and shutter trigger. I certainly prefer the position of the on/off switch over the 5DII. I like having a real Q button. I anticipate being able to AFMA my lenses in both wide and tele positions and improving focus accuracy.

I will miss the joystick (I am keeping the 5DII until I turn it into a 5D3 someday).

I know that the word on the street is negative on video in regards to moire, but I certainly like the better executed manual controls for video over the 5DII.

Overall I am feeling very good about my purchase. I will post a more extensive review to my website when I have spent more time with the camera with some direct comparisons to the 5D2. But, let's put it this way: I feel at this moment I would happily trade my 5DII for another 6D.


----------



## PanatonicTabby (Feb 16, 2013)

I got a good laugh from hearing how other people also wonder what to make of KR. Sure he goes over the top a bit - but in a way that for me evokes humorist Dave Barry (whom I enjoy). There are some contradictions and yes, like so many "review" sites he wants to benefit if you buy. But he makes that clear, doesn't he? After a long layoff from photography (my last SLR before a 7D was an AE-1) I found KR's site generally helpful and a useful place to learn about more things to research and explore.


----------



## ashmadux (Feb 19, 2013)

This post is more about the 6D- sorry ken 

Im still reading every bit of info about this camera. Ive been on the fence since it was first announced, But have now finally decided against buying- i would feel like im just getting ripped off from very basic features. 

If i can get 9pt all cross on a 65od, why does a camera costing over 2x as much come tiwh one cross point? Honestly the AF was the biggest deciding factor fo4 me. I also feel that when the 70d comes out with all cross AF points, the camera is going look exceedingly embarrassed in comparison.

Im not mad at an SD slot- i have way more of them than i do CF cards- but the one slot argument does have some merit. Taking away the joystick doesn't make anything easier as well.

so ill now try to find some freelance work to help pay for a mark III.


----------

